# Store that has helmets cheap and offers free shipping for returns?



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm in need of a new road helmet, as my current one is 6 or 7 years old, and doesn't have the MIPS technology I'd like. I don't have a LBS, and don't particularly want one, preferring online.

I see Sierra Trading post have the Giro Foray for $40, but I've had a hit and miss relationship with Giro sizing. So I'm looking for somewhere that I can order a Foray, a Savant and Aeon etc. 

*Is there an online store that has good specials, but also offers free returns shipping like some websites do? *(or perhaps a service that I can sign up to which provides the return shipping for free?).

I don't really want to go into shops and try them on, only to buy them online.

Thanks.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

You won't know if the helmet fits and is comfortable unless you try it on.

If you buy online and the helmet isn't comfortable and doesn't fit right, it will suck, period.

Unless the online vendor offers free return shipping, this is one purchase you should make at your LBS.

Personally, I like the Cannondale Quick helmets:

Cannondale Quick Helmet

However, what I find comfortable and what you find comfortable may be two very different things.


----------



## Pete in MD (Dec 23, 2015)

Reviews on MIPS are mixed, may be over-hyped and not worth any significantly higher cost: 
MIPS and Sliding Resistance of Bicycle Helmets

I'd never buy a helmet without first trying it on, but I have a lot of local shops.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Get a Schwinn or Bell helmet at Walmart. Walmart takes everything back. Certified protection, cheaper.


----------



## Fajita Dave (Dec 1, 2015)

I agree about buying a helmet from somewhere you can try it on. None the less when I need good equipment for a cheap price I go to Â*Chain Reaction Cycles | MTB | Road | TRI | Run.

I never had to return anything but their customer service was easy and quick when I had an issue with some brakes I ordered.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/mobile/us/en/bell-volt-road-helmet-/rp-prod136371


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Competitive Cyclist does free returns - I wasn't sure on shoe sizing they had me order 3 of the same, and returned 2 after picking the size that fit best.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

David Loving said:


> Get a Schwinn or Bell helmet at Walmart. Walmart takes everything back. Certified protection, cheaper.


I once had a Bell helmet. It would make this annoying whistle at any speeds above 20mph. I tossed it!


----------



## Tachycardic (Mar 31, 2013)

You want to buy a helmet online then see if it fits? And if it doesn't you want to return it and get another one? Rinse and repeat until you find something you like? Either ride indoors or don't ride at all, and stop polluting the planet due to your selfish wants. 

Sorry, just returned from a climate change conference.
/rant off


----------



## eyeheartny (Jul 6, 2016)

Amazon.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Excel has a smoking deal on the Giro Atmos. May be more than you want to spend, but its still half price on a terrific helmet.


----------



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

Srode said:


> Competitive Cyclist does free returns - I wasn't sure on shoe sizing they had me order 3 of the same, and returned 2 after picking the size that fit best.


Thanks, I'd not realized that they did free returns. I'll try them.


----------



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

Lombard said:


> You won't know if the helmet fits and is comfortable unless you try it on.
> 
> If you buy online and the helmet isn't comfortable and doesn't fit right, it will suck, period.
> 
> ...


Hi, yeah, exactly. I want to try the helmet on, so I want to buy from an online store that has good prices, but one that offers free return shipping, or at least no restocking fee. The local shops do not offer much of a range, and they want full MSRP + tax. 

The last road helmet I bought, was at the London Cycle show, which was brilliant. Many big brands there (way more than an LBS with 2 or 3 brands), and most weren't selling anything that day. So you tried them all on, then went home and ordered from either the manufacturer directly, or which ever online store you wanted to. Brilliant.


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

Tachycardic said:


> ... stop polluting the planet due to your selfish wants.
> Sorry, just returned from a climate change conference.
> /rant off


should he drive instead? B^)


----------



## TDI Hoo (Apr 1, 2012)

Met Helmets on sale from the US distributor for 60% off. Use discount code METFALLSALE60 I am not affiliated. These are 2016 models. The new 2017 Stadale is not available. Some really good deals on helmets. 

https://www.todsonb2b.com/collections/helmets


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

blackfrancois said:


> should he drive instead? B^)


That's what I was thinking. That FedEx truck was probably in the neighborhood anyway. Just saying.


----------



## Duglas777 (Nov 12, 2016)

In fact it’s really exhausting ordering a lot of helmets and returning them back. Why not just do a research, read about most popular, affordable or whatever you consider important about helmets, and after that go to the store to try them on. I saw a model Gonex Wind Cross Road Mountain Bike Helmet here Top Mountain Bikes, Helmets and Clothing Review | Best Adviser and found it even for a lower price. It suits perfectly and once saved my friend’s head, when he borrowed it.


----------

